# [OFF] Commande ifconfig pour Mac Adress

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir ce que fais au juste les commandes suivantes :

```

# ifconfig eth0 down

# ifconfig eth0 hw ether 1a:2b:3c:4d:5e:6f

# ifconfig etho up

```

La MacAdress n'est pas supposé être une adresse unique venant de la carte réseau ? Alors dans ce cas, ça la change mais pas physiquement je suppose .... dans le cas d'une connection entre un AP et une carte Wifi, si on fait ça, est-ce que la carte va continuer à recevoir du data... je comprend pas où ce changement prend effet.

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La MacAdress n'est pas supposé être une adresse unique venant de la carte réseau ? Alors dans ce cas, ça la change mais pas physiquement je suppose .... dans le cas d'une connection entre un AP et une carte Wifi, si on fait ça, est-ce que la carte va continuer à recevoir du data... je comprend pas où ce changement prend effet.

 

Nan en effet le changement est purement logiciel, c'est juste que le noyau va modifier ses informations ethernet de la carte ciblée pour utiliser cette adresse mac que tu lui donne plutôt que celle de la carte, utilisée par défaut.

Sinon non si l'AP te reconnait avec la MAC hardware alors si tu la changes cette MAC ta carte ne recevra plus les données. Par contre, si tu veux te substituer à une carte qui elle à l'accès ...   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Parfait merci.

Je demande ça, car j'ai vu sur le net qu'il y a du monde qui utilise leur Wifi en utilisant l'option Filter Mac Adress et il ne mets même pas de sécurité, car il pense qu'on peut pas hacker une Mac Adress.

----------

## kopp

c'est si simple que ça de s'authentifier à un truc à filtrage par adresse mac ?

----------

## Desintegr

Si les paquets passent en clair, il suffit juste de sniffer avec Wireshark.

----------

## d2_racing

Avec les bons outils, genre le package de Aircrack-NG, on a tout ce qu'il faut à ce qui parraît pour savoir qui se connecte à un AP en particulier en ayant son adresse MAc et tout le reste.

----------

## Bio

 *kopp wrote:*   

> c'est si simple que ça de s'authentifier à un truc à filtrage par adresse mac ?

 

Oui c'est super simple... tu spoof ta MAC adresse et ça marche

----------

## geekounet

 *Bio wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   c'est si simple que ça de s'authentifier à un truc à filtrage par adresse mac ? 
> 
> Oui c'est super simple... tu spoof ta MAC adresse et ça marche

 

Sans oublier de désauthentifier l'autre juste avant  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, là aussi il y a une commande pour ça.

----------

## gbetous

Pour revenir à l'adresse MAC, il me semblait que la carte reseau filtre sur l'adresse MAC, et donc que seules certaines (en fait : la moajorité) cartes étaient capables de changer leur adresse MAC... Ce ne serait donc pas au niveau du noyau, mais bien de la carte elle-meme.

Me trompé-je ?

----------

## d2_racing

À mon avis, la Mac Adress c'est comme un numéro de serie sur une carte, alors peut-être qu'elle se change de manière logiciel seulement et elle reste changé tant qu'on reboot pas la machine.

----------

